# Moving to Valencia



## Lundy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All, 
I'm new to this site and looking for some help please. My husband and I will be moving to Valencia in November for 2 years due to my husbands work. Weve been told to look at Culera area as close to Ford factory. I'm trying to find a property to rent long term and don't know where to start really. We also have a small dog. Can anyone offer any advice/assistance.C


----------



## Nancydicken (Aug 5, 2013)

I suspect you are now moved in and things are progressing smoothly. We (husband) are moving toValencia as retirees next October. We are looking for an estate agent to help us find a suitable rental in the center of town until we dicide where to buy. Do you know of anyone? We are from Canada but currently live in Cancun Mexico


----------



## Lundy (Jul 19, 2013)

Nancydicken said:


> I suspect you are now moved in and things are progressing smoothly. We (husband) are moving toValencia as retirees next October. We are looking for an estate agent to help us find a suitable rental in the center of town until we dicide where to buy. Do you know of anyone? We are from Canada but currently live in Cancun Mexico


Hi,
No it's still a working progress, am still looking myself. We plan to fly out there in September though to have a recky. I will keep you posted once I have found out more information if you like?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Which area of Cullera are you hoping to settle in, it really has two distinct parts. The beach area and the older town


----------



## Lundy (Jul 19, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> Which area of Cullera are you hoping to settle in, it really has two distinct parts. The beach area and the older town


As we are looking to live out there and not holiday we guess the old town? We are looking for a villa, fully furnished. We plan to come out in October to look as we need to be sorted by December for my husbands work


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lundy said:


> As we are looking to live out there and not holiday we guess the old town? We are looking for a villa, fully furnished. We plan to come out in October to look as we need to be sorted by December for my husbands work


The old town is as it sounds .. old and terraced, you won't be finding much in the way of villas there. If you head out of Cullera Northwards on the coast road you may have more chance.


----------

